

Reproducing Tesla's wireless power transfer - motters
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2009/26c3-3696-en-wireless_power_transfer.html

======
imperator
If the video is loading very slowly as it was for me, this video may be the
same one, though I have not confirmed it.

<http://vimeo.com/8469353>

~~~
stse
Most (all?) talks from 26c3 in several formats @ <http://mirror.fem-
net.de/CCC/26C3/>

------
bartman
I was at the talk, and it wasn't very informative. Sadly, half way through the
talk a free-energy wacko believing in a Hitler from the future hijacked the
discussion, causing half of the people to leave.

The speaker did not address the transmission efficiency and got heavy
criticism of a physics professor contradicting his explanation for the power
transmission. Nevertheless it's worth watching this talk for his sophisticated
simulations of Tesla coils showing the electric and magnetic fields generated
by them.

------
pronoiac
Greg Leyh, of lightninglab.org, has worked in that territory. I recorded a
relevant presentation of his:

<http://vimeo.com/5118165>

